# way too loose (fishtailing)condition help



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey fellas i fashioned up this chassis to go with a modified build coming out soon but, as i have been tuning the chassis it just seems to be way too loose! i mean ya look at it the wrong way and it spins out in the turns. i tried different rear tires and have checked for front binding(none).could it be that the fronts are too big? or maybe too much total weight up front? i did check the guide pin seems to be o.k. i kinda just dont know at this time.i thought i read somewhere that a too heavy front could cause this. and should i add a lil weight in the rear?it,s on a short wheelbase and it almost seems to trip on it self i guess i,ll try a different pin. so if anybody has an idea i,ll try it. i got a feeling one or all of you tunners got the answer. now i gotta batton down hatches round here.hurricane is 24 hours away i can see all my junk flyin down the street if i dont. looks like the eye will be a stones throw from my ghetto! any takers ???


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Get rid of the big fronts.

Move axle to to Long WB

Reduce pickup shoe tension. Alot.

Back off brush tension. A little.

Clean the rears, check them for runout.

Use a 100 ohm controller. (a 90 would be OK)

Good luck


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe,

What Tim said...and...

Looks like your using the ole spring spacer trick on the front axle. Never had great luck with that particular trick myself. 

Less out front is generally more... with slot cars.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx fellas now i gotta go back a rework the body. i was aiming for a vega with a modified look with the bigs up front. so its chop the fenders and different fronts got it. its only in primer now so no big deal.ahhh now i got room for some lakepipes !yeay thats it.i knew i,d get an answer here! you guys are the best thanx.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well first off, I have a car that I run. It's pretty much stock except for the brushes and wheels and axles. Now, I had a small set of fronts on it forever but didn't like the look so I threw a set of Joe Nastalgia's sillys up front on tuff one's type rim and I have to say, it runs better.

So not sure if the bigger front end is bad on a t-jet.

I bought some Trinity Silicon Touring Tire compound and it makes the tires stick like unbelievable. I take a set of 20 year old rubbers and they come right back to life. I found the stuff on the bay.

It will take you 2 seconds to swap the front end and try it. And check your shoes too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Upon looking closer at your 2nd picture, I want to say ditch those rear tires. They look like they aren't running flat?? Kinda bevelled look to them no??

Am I crazy?? I have to say I like the silly's over the sponge covered silly's myself. Nevermind that silly's last pretty much forever and those others go away after a short run time.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yes joe65 those sillys are out of flat, but they stick real good round here. it,s that damn front set up that is killing this chassis.after posting i tried a few different combos up front and had good success.bill and smalltime hit it on the head. i was going for a look but,seems it,s not gonna work. o well try again. i got a few ideas to try tommorow. not gonna go to work damn huricane is comming so i,ll hang here.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea man. Lock everything down or get it indoors!!
Be careful dude.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I noticed it's a JL chassis correct? I had better success with the fats up front with an Aurora chassis. Never messed too much with the JL. A few but not alot. They are lightening fast for sure. 

And I never seen a round tire like that. I guess I have to try them huh? Where did you get em Joe?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

joe65 checkout the how to sillifoam tires in this section they,re cheap to make and fun !! some how i ended up with a handful of the newer chassis and wanted to burn them out before i start modifieing the older stuff. and they are quick to begin with right oout of the box. and inexpensive too!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well after taking the advice of guys that know a hell of a lot more than me,i changed the fronts to a tomy type then did a brass tube/body pin inde front.now the car handles way better and even better when the body is on. i also had to do more mods to the body nose to make it more like i wanted to. very glad the boys here on ht will help out when ya just dont know.so its ready for paint this weekend and i,ll roll it out early week in the cutomizing section thanx boyz.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*More Pics?*

Joe?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o.k. more pics to be seen in the customizing section. the vega was doomed from the start . i,m moving it the other section cuz i did a build up pictorial and that was where i originally wanted it to go.so chech it out.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Coat the fronts with clear fingernail polish. That will keep the traction down and help with the happy rearend.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for the tip ldt i,ll try it after i clean up the mess i made.


----------

